# Elderberry Blue 225 washed with pics



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Washed the TT tonight, the process was as follows:

Mer shampoo (two bucket method)
Dried with large microfibre
Polished with Autoglym SRP
Waxed with Meguiars NXT
Wheels sealed with Autoglym spray sealer
Exhaust tips and fuel filler polished with autosol.

Its been fantastic weather here in Glasgow this weekend so I took a few pics at sunset tonight:

Glasgow Science Centre:




























Glasgow's new Transport Museum and Glenlee Tallship:










Looking Eastward along the Clyde towards the SECC, Clyde Auditorium (Armadillo), Bells Bridge, BBC, Science Centre etc:



















And a couple of randoms:


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful looking car, I love the colour.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice m8 8)


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, will probably have it PC polshed at some point to remove some of the previous owners abuse!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice, good photos as well


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Very impressive, love the colour to


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

rory182 said:


> Thanks, will probably have it PC polished at some point to remove some of the previous owners abuse!


Might be worth giving AG Ultra Deep Shine a try instead of the Super Resin Polish til then, I believe it has a lot more fillers than SRP


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

r_youngson said:


> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, will probably have it PC polished at some point to remove some of the previous owners abuse!
> ...


Thanks for the tip, sounds worth a try!


----------



## Jonny5uk (Mar 7, 2005)

Such a great (and rare) colour, my Dad has an A4 in this colour and it really is stunning. I think you can still get it but it would be via Audi Exclusive so ££££!


----------



## euphoria (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice looking car and pictures! 8)


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments once again


----------



## Ecka (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks very well Rory. Nice to see another CS member driving a TT


----------

